
$40k a year to attend Harvard University as me - donohoe
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wrg/4244720190.html
======
dblarons
Funny to think that the experience gained by attending Harvard for 4 years
wouldn't be worth anything if you couldn't tell people you attended Harvard
(due to the NDA).

Just goes to show that the degree, not the education, is what really matters.

~~~
ender89
Its one of the reasons I am "anti" university. I would love to go to
university to learn, but I don't have the money and I refuse to put myself
deeply in debt just to get a piece of paper to prove to that I have an
education.

~~~
dblarons
I guess I rationalize spending the money for University in two ways:

First, the cliché: You are almost guaranteed to make enough money coming out
of college to pay off debt incurred in a reasonable amount of time. Anything
extra from that point is profit.

Second: Use college as a time to not only learn what is being taught, but also
to explore your crazy interests that would never get the time of day if you
weren't being fed, housed, and taken care of. There is so much about college
that you really do gain aside from the degree.

Definitely look into financial aid if you haven't already. I had many friends
attend their first year of college without exploring financial aid, only to
discover that their next 3 years could be 50% cheaper.

------
daughart
Let's say that you pulled this off for four years (as the actual student).
What is stopping you from telling Harvard that you actually did the work and
hoping they recognize your effort by giving you a diploma instead of the guy
who was hiring you? I assume only contractual terms about non-disclosure.
Since the contract itself is probably in violation of the law in some way --
I'd guess that you've committed fraud -- is the NDA agreement enforceable?
What happens to the $170k you've been paid? Do you have to return this? Would
you both face criminal punishment?

~~~
daltonlp
Perhaps the knowledge that someone with the means and motivation to perpetrate
a $170K fraud like this also has the means and motivation to pay $15-20K to
have you harmed or killed.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contract_killing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contract_killing)

"Make it look like an accident."

Actually, that's a risk even if you plan to abide by the NDA.

For what it's worth, I think this offer is an entertaining troll and not
actually real.

------
ozh
I'd get an appointment just to know a bit of the story there.

------
ender89
you know, if you go to Harvard for a law degree, you might be smart enough at
the end of this to beat whatever case he tries to bring against you when you
reneg on the nda.

~~~
kaonashi
Just set up a meeting, show up to find out who he is, and don't sign the NDA.

Then pass the info along to Harvard.

